# صناعة الشامبو



## nsshag (29 أبريل 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​الاخوة الكرام / مشرفى واعضاء هذا المنتدى المعطاء
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 0000 وبعد 
اقدم لكم من خلال خبراتى وتجاربى فى مجال انتاج وتسويق وتصميم وتشغيل خطوط مستحضرات التجميل والمنظفات 00
واليوم اقدم لكم اول مشاركة لى وهى عن ( صناعة الشامبو ) .. راجيا من الله ان تذكرونا بالدعاء 00

صناعة الشـــــــامبو
00 المواد الخام ( حسب اسمائها التجارية )
 ــ تكسابون المادة الصابونية
 ــ كمبرلان متخن 0 لزوجة
 ــ اويبرلان مصدف 
 ــ كلوريد صوديوم مذيب للتكسابون 
 ــ جلسرين مرطب 
 ــ مطريات انواع عديدة 
 ــ حمض ستريك للتعادل
 ــ بروندوكس مادة حافظة
 ــ الوان غذائية
 ــ عطور
00 طريقة الصنع
 ــ اذابة الملح فى الماء فى خلاطة الملح ثم تنقية المياه المالحة من اى شوائب
 ــ وضع المياه المالحة فى خلاطة الشامبو
 ــ اضافة التكسابون الى الخلاطة ومن ثم تشغيل الخلاطة حتى ذوبان التكسابون
 ــ يضاف بعد ذلك جميع المواد تباعا عدا الكمبرلان ( المتخن )
 ــ تعبئة الخلاطة بالمياه المطلوبة مع تشغيل الخلاطة حتى تختلط المواد ببعضها
 ــ بعد الخلط التام يتم اضافة الكمبرلان لعمل اللزوجة

اما بالنسبة للمواد من حيث 00 نوعيتها مصدرها ونسبها وسبل معالجتها قبل الخلط وترتيبها فى الخلط فكل هذا يختلف من مصنع لاخر 00 
والله الموفق الى ما فيه الخير والصلاح​اخوكم
ابواحمد nsshag​


----------



## kalemaro (29 أبريل 2009)

اخى ابو احمد شكرا كثيرا على المادة العلمية
وارجوا ان تقبلنى كصديق
واود ان ترسل لى تقنية وادوات المشروع من خلال وصف الشكل وطريقة العمل والحيز او المساحة التى تحتاجها واسعارها واماكن توريدها
بكده تكون قصرت على طريق البحث والجهد اللى عايز ابذله فى هذا المجال
*معا فى طريق الخير*
*ان شاء الله الى الابد*


----------



## دى ماركو (30 أبريل 2009)

انا عارف ان التكسابون انواع فا انت ما حددتش اى نوع استخدمه فى صناعه الشامبو وهل على الساخن ام على البارد اما بالنسه للملح فعلى حد معلوماتى فانه يزيد اللزوجه ويضاف فى الاخر فارجو تصحيح معلوماتى ان كانت خطاء ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## nsshag (30 أبريل 2009)

الاخ كاليمارو .. kalemaro
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
000اذا كنت تريد ان تستثمر فى هذا المجال اود ان اسدى لك وللجميع النصائح التالية :ــ
ــ هذا المجال مثل غيره كمشروع صغير يحتاج الى الالمام بثلاثة اشياء اساسية00 وهى الادارة والانتاج والتسويق
ــ ابحث داخلك عن المجال المناسب لك من الادارة او التسويق
ــ اسند الانتاج الى مهندس او مشرف او صاحب خبرة فى هذا المجال
ــ من الممكن ان تحصل على تركيبات من هنا او هناك ولكنك لن تستطيع تطوير منتجاتك ولامواكبة السوق
ــ من الممكن ان تستغنى عن الكيميائى لديك ويكمل العمل المساعدين له ولكنهم لن يطوروا منتجاتك ولن يتغلبوا على 
مشاكل الانتاج عند حدوثها لاسمح الله
ــ ياحبذا لو وجدت من يشاركوك ويعملوا معك من اقربائك ومعارفك المخلصين
ــ تفرغك للادارة والتسويق هو اهم شىء فى المشروع 
ــ عندما يكبر مشروعك انشاء الله اتفرغ للادارة واسند التسويق لاخرين ولكن تحت اشرافك

00000اما بالنسبة للمعدات الاساسية لهذا المشروع هى :ــ
ــ خلاط للشامبو ستيل بحجم ( 500 ــ 1000 ) حسب الطلب
ــ خلاط لذوبان الملح 
ــ موتور شفط سوائل لزجة
ــ خزانات لتفريغ الشامبو فيها بعدد انواع الشامبو
ــ خزان ماء احتياطى لتخزين الماء فيها تحسبا لانقطاع المياه 
ــ ماكينة تعبئة ( الية ــ نصف الية ) وممكن التعبئة يدويا فى البداية 
ــ مصدر ماء بارد وساخن يصل الى الخلاطة
ــ ميزان كبير 100 كجم 
ــ ميزان صغير 100جم 
ــ تجهيزات معمل 
ــ معدات مختلفة عيارية مثل سطول وجراكن وجكات 

0000 اما بالنسبة للمكان 00 تحتاج الى الاتى :ــ
ــ مكان لتخزين الخامات والعبوات والمنتجات تبدأ من 50 متر مربع 
ــ مكان لصالة الانتاج والتعبئة تبدأ من 100 متر مربع 
ــ مكان للادارة ( غرفة كبيرة على الاقل ) + غرفة للموظفين وللاجتماعات
اما لاماكن المعدات انا اعرف ادلك عليها لوكنت انت فى مصر او السعودية اوسوريا اما غيرذلك لابد من ان ارسل لك تصميم المعدات لكى تصممها عندك وذلك عن طريق الايميل او الهاتف بعد استأذان ادارة الموقع اصحاب الفضل فى التواصل بيننا00 

وفقك الله فى كل خطواتك ولاتنسانا بالدعاء

اخوكم 

ابواحمد

30 / 04 / 2009


----------



## nsshag (30 أبريل 2009)

الاخ 00 ديماركو
بالنسبة للتكسابون والكمبرلان والمصدف هناك انواع كثيرة 00 واننى استعمل الانواع الالمانية وهى افضل الانواع 
اما بالنسبة لوضع الملح فى الشامبو واذا كان الشغل على البارد او الساخن فهذا يرجع الى الطريقة التى يستخدمها
كيميائى الانتاج .. المهم هو النتيجة وان يكون الشامبو مطابق للمواصفات حسب البلد التى بها الانتاج 00


----------



## ghroor (1 مايو 2009)

اخوي الكريم
انا مش طالبة كيميائيات ولكن اريد ان اتعلم كيف اصنع الشامبو وشاور جل ومعقم الايادي

هل يمكن عمل تلك المستحضرات في المنزل ؟

ارجوا افادتي
ومن اين احصل على تلك المواد ؟


----------



## nsshag (1 مايو 2009)

الى الابنة 00 ghroor
يمكن الحصول على هذه الكيماويات من الشركات المتحصصة فى كيماويات التجميل ويمكن الحصول على اسماء هذه الشركات من دليل الهاتف او مواقع وزارة التجارة والصناعة او الغرف التجارية والصناعية 00 اما بالنسبة لبعض المستحضرات الاخرى مثل الكريمات والزيوت والاعشاب يمكن الحصول على خاماتها من العطارين وربما يبيعون لديكم بالتجزئة مواد الشامبو والشاور 00 ويمكنك السؤال فلن تخسرى شيئا 00 وفى حال الحصول عليها يمكن عمل المنتجات بالمنزل بنفس الطريقة وبنفس الترتيب ولكن سيكون هناك بعض التعب لكثرة التقليب 00
وفقك الله الى ما فيه الخير والصلاح00

ابواحمد


----------



## دى ماركو (2 مايو 2009)

*معا فى طريق الخير*
*ان شاء الله الى الابد*


----------



## jafar114 (20 مايو 2009)

تحية طيبة للجميع
اعزائي انا لا افضل اضافة الملح للتكسابون تسمية شركة هنكل او الامبيكول تسمية شركة ينوليفر الانكليزية لان هذه الشركات تبيع مواد SLES وفيها كمية من ملح الطعام وانا لا انصح بالتصنيع بالبيوت لان هذه المواد عرضة للتلوث العالي والذي قد يؤدي بتلوث جرثومي يؤدي للعمى المؤقت 
عليه ارجو ان تتركو هذه الامور للشركات المتخصصة ومن الامور الهامة الانتباه لمادة التكسابون بعض الاحيان تسبق بحرف s او nان الاس يعني صناعي وهو تكسابون خاص بالمنضفات السائلة اما بالنسبة لل nتعني ان المواد مصنعة من مواد طبيعية. وتميل اليوم الشركات لانتاج شامبو طبيعي من زيت الزيتون وهو شامبو مكلف وطريقة انتاجه معقدة وتحتاج الى وقت طويل الخطورة اليوم انه ضاعت مقايس الجودة ويتم استخدام مواد تتميز بخطورتها لانه مصنعه لاغراض ليس لها علاقة بمواد تنضيف الجسم مثل استخدام التكسابون والكمبرلان المخصصة للمنضفات السائلة بمنتوجات المواد الخاصة بالجسم .
ولكم الشكر 

الخبير العربي في صناعة الزيوت والصوابين ومستحضرات التجميل 
سابقا خبير شركة هنكل بالشرق الاوسط


----------



## دى ماركو (22 مايو 2009)

ممكن اعرف امكان بيع المعدات او رسم توضيحى لها


----------



## zizuta (24 مايو 2009)

اخى العزيز لدى خبرة متوسطة فى عملية تشغيل وتصنيع الشامبو بس بطريقة اخرى عن ماذكرت وهى الطريقة الاحدث عبر استخدام مفاعل الفلم الهابط بساتخدام مواد كحولية وثالث اكسيد الكبريت بما يعرف بالسلفنة وادخل الاسد مكس عبر مايعرف باللوب وهى الذى يتم فيه دخول السيد مكس مع مادة الامونيا للشامبو الامونيوم ومادة الصودا الكاوية لمعجون الصوديوم ومواد الاضافات فقط فى معجون الامونيوم (السترك- المادة الحافظة) ومن ثم باقى الاضافات التجميلية لون قشرة عطر ....الخ....................السوال هل يمكن عمل مصنع مصغر للمنظفات باقل تكلفة حتى لو بطرق بدائية يفضل البعد عن الشامبوات لعلاقتها المباشرة بصحة الانسان فمن الافضل منظفات الملابس والصحون


----------



## دى ماركو (6 يوليو 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرا
وعلمك الله ما ينفعك*​


----------



## سراج الدين عابد (27 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير على الموضوع

اخي الكريم ........


كتبت موضوع بعنوان "تساؤلات في صناعة الشامبو"
و لم يصلني رد حتى الآن.......
قرأت موضوعك وأفادني في عدة نقاط
لكن ممكن أن تعطينا النسب ....... 

و كلي رجاء من حضرتك أخي الخبير ... أن تجيبني في موضوعي

و لك فائق الاحترام و الامتنان ..........


----------



## sala_4f2000 (1 مايو 2010)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررراااااااااااااااااا


----------



## Amer2012 (18 يونيو 2013)

شكرا


----------



## علاوي86 (25 يوليو 2013)

السلفونيك مؤذي للشعر والبشرة ولكن لابديل


----------



## abeer cleane (15 فبراير 2015)

موضوع قديم جديد ولكن رائع


----------



## medo_nice (9 يونيو 2015)

يوجد موضوع جديد عن تركيبات المنظفات بطريقة جديدة يرجا الاطلاع علي موضوع بعنوان معمل تركيبات المنظفات http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t496977.html


----------



## عمار ابو حمزة (11 يوليو 2015)

السلام عليكم مانسبة المينوكسيديل والبانتينول اذا اردنا اضافتها الى الشامبو ...​


----------

